# Medical Assessor



## viao (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi

Can anybody share its expierence with medical issue while filing the student visa.
My CO has written that there has been an abnormal finding in my medical report and that they have referred it to the Medical Assessor (MA) in Wellington. The timeframe for the MA to respond is around 6-8 weeks. Till then the decision will remain pending.
My session is starting this September and I am very scared if my case gets deffered. 
Please suggest!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

viao said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anybody share its expierence with medical issue while filing the student visa.
> My CO has written that there has been an abnormal finding in my medical report and that they have referred it to the Medical Assessor (MA) in Wellington. The timeframe for the MA to respond is around 6-8 weeks. Till then the decision will remain pending.
> ...


I'd contact your CO and explain about the course start date. Ask his advice about starting the course.


----------



## jasu (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi I have applied for student visa however due to some medical reasons I havnt got my AIP.
My CO said that I will be hearing from the embassy very soon.
But It so happen that I am late for the college that I have applied for and the college is not able to give me extension.
So my question can I change the college which has October intake and go to NZ on the same AIP?Do I need to inform the CO before I get the approval or once I get the approval in hand?


----------



## Big Momma (Sep 27, 2012)

*Medical assessment*

Is there anything you can do about the abnormal test results? Is it something you can get treated and then submit some updated results. My hubby from SA was 3 1/2 months waiting for the medical assessment pass. They called for more tests and more tests. He had to lose some weight and get some of his tests back to normal before he passed.


----------



## bhullo (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi mine was sent to an assessor and got the allclear within 2 weeks it obviously depends on why they have referred you


----------



## jasu (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks Momma & bhullo..I have submitted the second medical test report ...Jus waiting for their response, its already 5 weeks now.
Do you think they are gonna ask me report of some more test again ...I applied my case in June


----------



## bhullo (Dec 28, 2010)

Totally depends why they sent it to an assesor report normally tells you if the results are in the required range or if they are slightly over


----------



## jasu (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks...I was asked 2 submit Hepatitis C report 4 weeks back..n te report was negative my doctor told me  ..So do u think there should b any furthr problem ?


----------

